# σκεπάζω την πόρτα



## Ancolie

"Τον έπιασε πατρικά απ́ το μπράτσο. Κείνη ακριβώς τη στιγμή *σκέπασε την πόρτα *ο Βενετός. Βρήκε τους δυο τους να κουβεντιάζουν μαλακά….."

Η σημασία μου φαίνεται σαφής,. Η χρήση όμως του ρήματος σκεπάζω μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργη...


----------



## sotos

Δίνει την αίσθηση ότι ο Βενετός είναι σωματώδης και όταν εμφανίστηκε στην πόρτα την κάλυψε.


----------



## Ancolie

sotos said:


> Δίνει την αίσθηση ότι ο Βενετός είναι σωματώδης και όταν εμφανίστηκε στην πόρτα την κάλυψε.



Ah ? Μπορεί !...


----------



## sotos

Ή θέλει απλά να αποδώσει μια ψυχολογική βαρύτητα  στην ξαφνική εμφάνιση του Βενετού. Κάτι σαν την αρχική εμφάνιση του Μάρλον Μπράντο στην πόρτα, με το θρυλικό φανελάκι και τα μπρατσάκια γκρο-πλαν, στο "Λεωφορείον ο πόθος".


----------



## Ancolie

sotos said:


> Ή θέλει απλά να αποδώσει μια ψυχολογική βαρύτητα  στην ξαφνική εμφάνιση του Βενετού. Κάτι σαν την αρχική εμφάνιση του Μάρλον Μπράντο στην πόρτα, με το θρυλικό φανελάκι και τα μπρατσάκια γκρο-πλαν, στο "Λεωφορείον ο πόθος".



Πενήντα σελίδες πιο κάτω, βρήκα ·"Τότε *σκέπασαν* την πόρτα οι δυο φίλοι. Ήταν που ήταν εκεί μέσα σκοτεινά, μπήκαν τώρα κι αυτοί εκεί πέρα, και του κόψανε ολότελα το φως".

Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω "Ήταν που ήταν…, νομίζω ότι αυτόυ του συγγραφέα (Μ.Λουντέμη ) του αρέσει να χρησημοποιήσει αυτό το ρήμα…  …
Και δυο άτομα μαζί σκεπάζουν εύκολα μια πόρτα !


----------



## sotos

"ήταν που ήταν" (ή είναι που είναι) είναι μια συνηθισμένη έκφραση. Σημαίνει ότι κάτι είναι ήδη προβληματικό και μετά γίνεται χειρότερο.


----------



## Ancolie

sotos said:


> "ήταν που ήταν" (ή είναι που είναι) είναι μια συνηθισμένη έκφραση. Σημαίνει ότι κάτι είναι ήδη προβληματικό και μετά γίνεται χειρότερο.



Κατάλαβα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως μπορούμε να την μεταφράσουμε.
Μπορείς  να την μεταφράσεις τουλάχιστον στα αγγλικά ;


----------



## Perseas

Μία πρόταση:

It was already dark inside, and on top of that they [...] put out completely the light.



Ancolie said:


> Ήταν που ήταν εκεί μέσα σκοτεινά, μπήκαν τώρα κι αυτοί εκεί πέρα, και του κόψανε ολότελα το φως".




Από το λεξικό του Τριανταφυλλίδη: 
[που]* 4.* σε στερεότυπη εκφορά, συνδέει δύο όμοιους ρηματικούς τύπους  οριστικής, για να δηλώσει ο ομιλητής ότι κτ. έγινε, γίνεται ή ισχύει  εξάπαντος, έτσι και αλλιώς, και επομένως μπορεί να καθορίσει και τις  επόμενες κινήσεις: _Tώρα νύχτωσε_ ~ _νύχτωσε δεν κάθεσαι λίγο ακόμη; Θα αργήσεις_ ~ _θα αργήσεις δεν περνάς και από το σουπερμάρκετ;_ || _είναι_ ~ _είναι_ (με επίθ.), για κτ. δυσάρεστο που έρχεται και προστίθεται σε μια άσχημη κατάστα ση: _Είναι_ ~ _είναι αργός στη δουλειά του, του ΄πεσε και πολλή δουλειά και κοντεύει να τρελαθεί.
_


----------



## Ancolie

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ! ́Εψαξα στο "είμαι" σαν χάζη και δεν βρήκα τίποτα.


----------

